# On 1st Nov we will be Bristolites



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

well my nice bubble of complacency was burst today with the news that the landlord wont let us stay an extra month after the lease is up on the flat . . . so we have to be out by 31st oct.

*gulp* 

and they want to start showing people the flat today

*looks at detritus* 

oh dear. 

so: 

housing: i just spoke to a woman from castle estate agents (in brizzle - a random net choice) and she said that most places in bristol are on 1 month notice so to look seriously from the end of sept. is this generally the case? 

work: derv's boss has said she'll try and hook him up with contacts, so we need to sort out his CV. 
i'm seriously considering staying in my job and commuting up to london for my shifts each week at least for the first few months until i can really look down there. i've also started a college course in london which doesnt finish till the end of nov. 

health: all my hospital stuff is up here. whats the healthcare like in bristol?? am i better off leaving it all up here and travelling up? 

god i need to think about packing. well, tidying and then packing. i'm going to bin most of it i've decided. . . recycle forum here i come  

oooooo shite

wiskers

ps: anybody know anything about transporting monster goldfish??


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2006)

Eeep! Change!
Good luck guys - sounds like more hassle than you wanted, but you'll love it in brizzle


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

we would ahve had to do all of it anyway, its just a bit quicker than we wanted. 

still, it will be an adventure. 



i dont know where to start - just found out we have to be out and i want to start putting things in boxes right now . 

i know, i'll start by getting some boxes to put things in!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2006)

Oooh, you might have a use for this train ticket to Bristol that I have - valid till 06 Oct. Don't think I'm going that way before then...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

may very well do  i think we're probably due a drink soon anyways


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2006)

Gotta show off our new pad to you as well 
Will liase.


----------



## Iam (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice one, guys,

Let us know dates 'n' stuff and I'm sure the Bris mob can mobilise to help.


----------



## etnea (Sep 14, 2006)

oooh how exciting!
the very very best of luck to you both, and do let me know if you need a hand with anything or crash space on London trips


----------



## passenger (Sep 14, 2006)

well done


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have any reasonably small amounts of junk you want to store down here for the time being, bring it down or I'll collect if I make it up there.

I'll ring you soon


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2006)

OOh!! how exciting...and probably mildly (!) stressful for you!

its a bummer that the landlord wants you out  bastard - if there anything I can do to help (moving stuff, packing, tea drinking, goldfish entertaining) let me know


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

thankyou - you might need to stop me overstressing. 

i managed to put the woman off showing the flat until tomorrow so now its a bit tidier and doesnt smell of skunk 

we're getting very bogged down in where to look for houses though. i keep forgetting how small bristol is, things which arent central arent exactly far away (unlike london), but getting around worrieds me, i'm very aware of the crap public transport service, and if i'm to commute i'll need access to temple meads. 

*brain implodes*


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmm well I have had a vague bit of experience with bristol transport - travelling from Stokes Croft to UWE during rush hour (but in the school holidays) and the buses very frequent, turned up on time but were expensive...though saying that I was paying cash fares instead of using a pass (which would have been cheaper!)

Talk to JTG and krs about what areas are around and near Temple Meads and maybe look up which buses go there and what areas those buses go through. Im sure you know this anyway  

Might be worth spending another day down Bristol way if you can - some estate/letting agents might not have easily find able websites, so it might be easier to look around and get names.

Would work be able to put you into contact with a Key Worker homes type scheme - the ones in London do rented accom as well as shared ownership which might be a better option.

Do you think commuting to London is going to be your only option?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

i would but they dont seem to be answering the phone. ever. 

we've arranged a weekend down there and a lift for at least one day to drive round and have a look at places.  we'll go into estate agents and chat to them. then i think we'll need to view a few places so we might need to go down again. i'm not silly enough to move there without doing some pavement trudging 

work: no its not the only solution, but its something that i feel comfortable with and it will adequately pay the rent. otherwise i'm looking at a significant pay drop, and i dont think we need that as well as moving. no point in making things hard, and keeping my professional qualifications up to date might be beneficial long term. 

theres no way i can get a key worker home in bristol  the whole point is that its affordable housing in areas that are unaffordable. i'd be taking the piss. also theres some debate whether we qualift. 

wiskers


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

I ALWAYS answer the phone. I can't help it if I'm doing overtime and krs is in bed.

Are you saying Bristol's affordable?  News to me mate.

Anyway, move to Horfield, then I'll write letters to the council for you to sign in support of Rovers' latest planning application


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

lol. i know, why dont we get a house on filton ave, you'd be proper happy then eh.


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool, out for a mad 'un on Friday night, all back to yours at 8am, snooze on my sofa for a bit then fall out of your front door and into the ground. Sorted.

When do you move in?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

lol i've just stumbled across one an all, seems quite nice, not too spensive . . . i can only think of one slight drawback . . .


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> lol i've just stumbled across one an all, seems quite nice, not too spensive . . . i can only think of one slight drawback . . .



Loads of annoying thugby fans every other week? The quality people coming to the football the other half of the time make up for it


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyway here is an example of the sort of interesting news we get round here.

Always knew those A&S lads were a bit too frisky for my taste


----------



## wiskey (Sep 14, 2006)

right, my brain is frazzled. i'm going to bed.


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

He'd have gotten away with it as well if the Marine hadn't grassed him up.

Night wiskers


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2006)

*sudden thought*

are we going to have to entertain derv while you're away working?

you'll have to provide a list of things we need to keep him amused if we're to be running a derv creche you know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

hehe ^^ 

I know I'll see you before you go (I owe you and derv dinner ) but good luck with it all... I know moving is a right hassle, but looks like you're getting loads of advice


----------



## dervish (Sep 15, 2006)

If it goes beep or bing, or occasionally crunch or bang I'll be happy.


----------



## JTG (Sep 15, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> If it goes beep or bing, or occasionally crunch or bang I'll be happy.



sounds like krs. All sorted then


----------



## wiskey (Sep 15, 2006)

cant say as i've ever heard krs go 'crunch' as such  

i've spent all day in a tizzy. we have progress though - derv bought some boxes home. now we have to put things in them.


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 17, 2006)

Remember to breathe, girl tells me that sometimes when I am getting stressed 

Good luck with everything. Would it be worth asking at the petshop or a vet about transporting Nemo??


----------



## wiskey (Sep 18, 2006)

funny innit, everyone seems to focus on him, i've had intelligent people debating how to transport a goldfish for hours. to me thats only a minor problem, i'm sure its been done before. 

still nothing in boxes


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2006)

i ahve started packing  

by my rekkoning we need about another 300 boxes


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 19, 2006)

If you really need another 300 boxes me thinks you NEED TO DECLUTTER  

Says she who thinks there may still be a box somewhere from her move 11 yrs ago  Though now I think about it I maybe tackled that last yr 
We are never moving again though so it doesn't matter


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> funny innit, everyone seems to focus on him, i've had intelligent people debating how to transport a goldfish for hours. to me thats only a minor problem, i'm sure its been done before.
> 
> still nothing in boxes



Visions of you balancing a goldfish bowl with a very cramped Nemo in it on your lap as you head down the M4 were one of the first things I thought of 

Reminder that you can always bring some stuff down on Friday and leave it here if you want.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> If you really need another 300 boxes me thinks you NEED TO DECLUTTER



we are reaosnably clear of clutter, everything is IMPORTANT AND MUST BE KEPT  

300 was a joke, but there is a lot of crap, loads of books (about 5 more boxes). hundreds of dvd's/cd's/media, kitchen stuff etc. 

its gonna take a while. 

we're going to see a house up the gloucester road on saturday morning. i already know i dont want to live there but we'll go look just in case.


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2006)

How far up?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2006)

@ cranbrook rd, but its in a block and its on a main road, so i dont hold out much hope. its also expensive and 1 bed.


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah that's alright, not too far for you to go

Hope it's the near end of Cranbrook though, the other end's in bloody Henleaze


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2006)

RIGHT on the junction with GR which bothers me cos him over there has refused to live on any more main roads. and it a bit spensive


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmm, yeah, it won't be quiet round there, it's the Glos Road/Chelt Road/Zetland Road junction so always quite busy. It's Cotham which means bedsit land.

I reckon you wanna get yourself lost a little away from there in Montpellier/St Werburghs or St Andrews. Still close to the main route but far enough away to be fairly quiet.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2006)

actually i'm seriously considering between m32 and river. to me ease of access to temple meads is paramount. more so than ease of access to twon or you  and theres more houses there. 

derv wants to know about the stapleton area.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2006)

there is a little train that runs from temple meads to Easton, Montpelier , Cotham and Clifton, really cheap and really fast!!!

Check Eastville and Easton out if you are checking out Stapleton, you might as well its cheap and cheerful and easy access to the station.


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2006)

Stapleton's a bit far innit? It's one of those twee little village areas that got swallowed by Bristol so there's country lanes and shit. I know nothing other than that it's bloody miles away.

I agree with kali, look at Easton (by which I mean Easton and all the various bits everyone calls Easton like Whitehall and so on). Remember that if you're near a station like Montpellier, Stapleton Road etc you should have pretty easy access to both TM and Parkway (though Parkway is a fucker to get stuck at if you arrive back and there's no local trains for ages).

I grit my teeth at this p) but TM is only just next to the river so south of there could be an option - Totterdown, Windmill Hill or Bemmy. Then there's the bits north and east of TM like Lawrence Hill, Barton Hill, they're not far from the station. Though can be a bit rough around the edges (don't know much about those bits).

Or if you can get it, live in the Dings. Not only is it a great name it would also mean I can come round for tea and spliffs after work or on my lunch break


----------



## wiskey (Sep 20, 2006)

stapleton ROAD 

sory i didnt know there was somewhere called stapleton too.


----------



## JTG (Sep 20, 2006)

Ah, I did wonder. Stapleton ROad is the road that goes towards Stapleton. In the same way that Gloucester Road goes towards Gloucester and the Bath and Wells Roads go towards... well guess. Cunning hey.

Stapleton Road is infamous but actually not as bad as made out (they never are are they). The top end is Eastville (where the Black Swan is), the rest is Easton. So see previous comments re Easton - it's alright it is and no harder to reach town/Temple Meads than the Gloucester Road area.

Come have a look on Saturday if you can


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2006)

found out today that we now have a house in bedminster sorted 

thats one more thing to tick off 

still working on the rest


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 5, 2006)

Is Bedminster an area of Brizzle??


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2006)

yes, just south of the river its got its own sense of community and a high street with most things you'd need. so you dont have to brave the building site that is the middle if you dont want too. its great for busses (in as much as bristol has great busses) and its not too far from the station. 

nice little 2 bedroom house with a small garden for nemo to run around.


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Is Bedminster an area of Brizzle??



No, it's a sort of leper colony we have for people who support crap football teams and can't speak proper Bris.

We occasionally consider the inhabitants for entry into the real city but only if they promise to wash.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> We occasionally consider the inhabitants for entry into the real city but only if they promise to wash.



as i said we'll have no need to go to the middle ever


----------



## JTG (Oct 6, 2006)

*notifies border police at Bedminster Bridge*


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> nice little 2 bedroom house with a small garden for nemo to run around.



Ooooh!!! Has Nemo morphed into a newt or something??   

Congratulations on your prospective new home


----------

